

NodeUp Podcast: Node.js + V8 Performance - cjm
http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/www.archive.org/download/NodeUp45/NodeUp45.mp3

======
cjm

      Hosts:
        Isaac Z. Schlueter - Node.js Project Lead
        Matt Ranney - Co-Founder/CTO of Voxer
        Vyacheslav Egorov - Engineer at Google
        Daniel Shaw - Engineer at Voxer, Co-Founder of TheNodeFirm

<http://nodeup.com/fortyfive>

